# Helper (from the field to the fur shed)



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

The weekend before last my daughter asked if she could check traps with me. I told her she couldn't because I had to check them on the way to work. She got the saddest look on her face so I told her she could the next weekend. This past weekend I told her I would be skinning in the fur shed early to prepare for auction and we would go check traps when she woke up. She said "No, wake me up so we can check them before it gets light."

At 6:30 we left and got an amazing triple on coyotes. That was cool but it gets better. I knew I wouldn't be able to finish them until early the following morning. She asked if she could watch but I said it would be too early at first so she could come out when she woke up. She told me that she wanted to go out when I did. I woke her up at 5:00 am and give her the option to go back to sleep. She jumped out of bed and got ready to go.

Once I was skinning she asked if she could help so I let her help skin the coyotes. This took extra time but it was worth it to have her with me for the duration. She wanted to flesh also but my setup is too tall for her. (I have to change that by next year) She spent 5 hours with dad in the fur shed voluntarily with no complaining. I can only hope my son will share her love of the outdoors when he is her age. 

Here are a few pictures of the event.

In the field watching the catch.











Three yotes ready for the skinning session.











My daughter learning about the white line. The hide is held with the clamp and the yote is pulled with a boat winch.











Some of the finished fur in the fur shed (Including 3 new coyotes). The cardboard on the floor on the right is her fort sh made while I was fleshing.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Man I want to come over and hang out in the fur shed, looks great:coolgleam


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Nice seeing the kids enjoying the outdoors. (My son 5 and daughter 2, can't get enough) Congrats to you as a DAD.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great story, nice to see your daughter involved! Is she setting sets yet?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Dang nice setup there Fur!!

Of course, the little sweetie adds to it!


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

If I remember right she caught here first muskrat this year. In a few years Fur-minator might have trouble keeping up.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Black Powder Trapper said:


> . In a few years Fur-minator might have trouble keeping up.


I sure hope so!:lol: I keep telling my wife that all of this time I spend trapping is so I have alot to teach the kids and when they're old enough we will be spendind that time together.

She did get her first muskrat this year. I mad a tool so she could set a # 1 single longspring. She got $7.50 for the first one.


----------



## 2 at8 low (Dec 30, 2010)

Good story, Trapping is a lot of fun and even more when you can make it a family activity.( Never hurts to have help skinning  ) Some of my best outdoor memory's are the one's shared with my Dad and son. I like the fur shed also, awesome idea using a boat crank.
Thanks for the Post


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats freakin cool right there... 

My daughter is two and already I have to show her all the pic's that you guys post when I jump on the site, and I have to show her all the cat and dog tracks outside the house when we go to get in the car. I love it. The best part is that I just got into this whole trapping thing, so even with her being two, we're gonna learn the ropes together!

Hopefully I can keep her as involved with everything as you have with your daughter. So far so good 

By the way, i'm also envious of your "skinning session" set-up... Now thats a man cave


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang! that's one heck of a fur shed you got their Fur-minator, but where's the beer cooler! :lol: Well done Sir!


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

That is an AWESOME fur shed you have there FUR-MINATOR. Congrats gettin the kids involved also. Hope to get mine into it too.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool! My daughter enjoys going too. Allot of laughs when there along. Nice fur shed!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

you are my idol


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

That is one nice setup you have. Nice job on getting the kid involved. 
Matt


----------

